# TIP...Reverse and Respool that Line



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

How many of you re-spool your reels by reversing the line? 

We've found especially with the line we Power Pro it's well worth it to reverse the line and save a few bucks. As this reveresed line is basically brand new or lessed used especially with a casting reel... 

For us Power Pro will last almost indefinitely. And all our bait casters are spooled with it (line counter trolls and casting). Now depending we'll pull off 15-20' of line a couple times during the season if the line looks frayed, nicked etc...if the line is get'n down there on the spool we will re-spool with new. Have had line last several seasons now on several reels.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had good luck reversing line on my spinning reels. I empty one then wind from one to the other. As you say, the line on the bottom of a spinning reel that holds 140 to 160 yds. never gets used, so is basicly new.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have started pulling off about 100 to 125 yards of the old line and leave the rest for backing.
I then add new line to the old backing. Quick and easy.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I should change out my lines more often...less frustration for sure. Good tips!


----------

